# R.I.P. Jack Newton



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)

Champion Australian golfer Jack Newton passed away from health complications at the age of 72.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2022)

R.I.P. Jack Newton


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2022)

Rest in peace, Jack Newton.


----------



## Lara (Apr 14, 2022)

I read that after he had to stop playing golf, “He chose to selflessly invest his time, energy, and effort towards giving back to the community through his Jack Newton Junior Golf Foundation, sports commentary, golf course design, and raising significant funds for several charities, most notably for diabetes.” He sounds like he was an amazing person and beloved by many,


----------

